# Led tape lights in closets



## Jamstoyz (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a customer who wants led tape lights by WAC lighting installed inside cubicle shelving units in his closet. Had the job inspected for rough and inspector wants to know if the tape lights are suitable for shelves which will store clothing. I called the manufacture and they couldn't tell me nothing. I know you can use led pucks or fluorescents with a covered lens that can be 6" away but what about the led tape?


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

LED tape that's rated for shelved with clothes? Weird. As far as I know, puck lights and fluorescent lamps create way more heat than does the LED tape/strip light's equivalent. Is it an idea to ask the carpenter to build a 2" fascia that fastens to the front lip of each shelf? This way, it conceals the LED tape, and it prevents the owner from stacking his/her cloths so high on the shelf beneath that it might suffocate the LED tape's air circulation on the shelf above.


----------



## Jamstoyz (Apr 7, 2014)

Not really, he's doing a custom build if you can picture a wall unit with 2'x4' cubes in it and the top is going to be storage space as well. Also found out from WAC lighting that there jumper wires and low volt wire from the secondary side of xformer cannot be concealed in or behind walls.


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, that's a tough one. 

He not be able to get his LED tape/strip lights! Wish I could say something more.


----------



## Jamstoyz (Apr 7, 2014)

Lol ok thanks for trying.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The LED must be listed for use in closet space. They make an LED closet rod that is listed for such installs. The trouble is finding a tape light listed for the purpose.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Check with http://www.flexfireleds.com. Talk with them over the phone, they may be better help than WAC. They know their product well. As for concealing wire in the wall, you will need a class 2 or 3 type wire. See article 725. 
Something like this. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004N1CGT0/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jamstoyz (Apr 7, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The LED must be listed for use in closet space. They make an LED closet rod that is listed for such installs. The trouble is finding a tape light listed for the purpose.


Wow that is sweet Dennis.
Thank you mshaw.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> Check with http://www.flexfireleds.com. Talk with them over the phone, they may be better help than WAC. They know their product well. As for concealing wire in the wall, you will need a class 2 or 3 type wire. See article 725.
> Something like this. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004N1CGT0/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I use that type of wire all the time for low voltage


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=128143

Here's a thread that your August Electrician Pro of the Month was involved in. It won't help you find a fixture, but it shows you the working space and the need for them to be listed.


----------



## Jamstoyz (Apr 7, 2014)

Interesting mshow1323. I'm gonna meet with a different inspector today and see what his take is on it.


----------



## Gnolla (Sep 16, 2014)

You could try Inspired LED. Their lights are for a variety of residential applications and in cases. 

They make them in AZ. Website states..."All of our products are listed by MET to UL and CSA under UL 1598/CSA C22.2 No. 250, Third Edition, Standard for Safety Luminaires. Certificate number E113134."

No one online yet to confirm suitable for closets.
http://inspiredled.com/index.php?route=common/home


----------

